# Google Removes 29 Malicious Photography Related Android Apps



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 6, 2019)

"*Google removes 29 malicious Android camera apps from Play Store*", posted Published Feb 6, 2019 by Brittany Hillen on DPReview:

"Google removes 29 malicious Android camera apps from Play Store"

The following is a link to the Trend Micro article which includes a complete list of the removed Apps.

"Various Google Play ‘Beauty Camera’ Apps Send Users Pornographic Content, Redirect Them to Phishing Websites and Collect Their Pictures" Posted on January 30, 2019 at 5:06 am
"Various Google Play 'Beauty Camera' Apps Send Users Pornographic Content, Redirect Them to Phishing Websites and Collect Their Pictures - TrendLabs Security Intelligence Blog"


----------

